# Fender Amp Techs in mississauga?



## as_styles (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a fender Evil twin (1988??) that is in need of some work... I need it retubed. Plus its pretty noisy, could be just the old tubes, but would like that to be checked as well. Plus a couple pots need to be cleaned or replaced...

Anyone?????


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

there is a guy right across the street from The Guitar Shop on lakeshore, port credit, who is a licensed fender/marshall repair guy

he also repairs all kinds of other electronic stuff, has been 100% reliable on the amps he's fixed for me


----------

